# Win 7 Desktop Wallpaper-Diashow unter Xp?



## bennobenno8 (28. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,
Ich hatte vor ner kurzen zeit bei nem Bekannten die Windows 7 Wallpaper-Diashow gesehen. Ich war davon sehr begeistert un hab ma gegoogelt ob es sowas für xp gibt. Ergebniss: Leistungsfressende Programme ohne übergänge zwischen den Bildern. Da hab ich die Diashow von win7 anders in erinnerung. 

Meine Frage: Wisst ihr wo es ein Programm gibt, wo man eine Dektop Wallpaper Diashow für xp erstellen kann und schöne Übergänge vorhanden sind?


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi

Guck Dir doch mal dieses Tool von der PC Welt an. Scheint der Diashow von 7 sehr nahe zu kommen. Ist hoffentlich das was Du suchst.

Gruß,
Ghostmarine1871


----------



## Lartens (22. Juli 2009)

Probier es mal mit johns backgroundswitcher 

grüße
Lartens


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (25. Juli 2009)

So jetzt aber.  Habe hier jetzt den Link zur PC Welt- Seite. Hoffe das Tool hilft Dir weiter. Ich selbst bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Diashow im Desktop-Hintergrund - PC-WELT


----------



## bennobenno8 (17. November 2009)

dass tool ist ganz ok, nur feht mir der schöne übergang wie bei windows 7.


----------

